# What type of shotgun scope is prefered



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

I am in the market for a shotgun scope. I am tired of missing deer with my iron sites. The gun I have is about 30 years old, shots great, but I can never line up the sites the same each time to get any consistencey from year to year. I have taken a couple deer with it. 
I was going to get the bushnell red dot but I am not sure if this is the best option for Ohio deer hunting. I was wondering what everyone else uses out there.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

None. Buy an 870 with a rifle site on the slug barrel, its awesome!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I put a Red Dot on my 20 GA 870 for my father to use when his eyesight started to fail. It is a very effective sight for shotgun hunting in Ohio.

My other shotgun slug guns have either 1X4's or 2X7's.

If I hunted primarily wooded terrain I would opt for the Red Dot, simple, accurate, excellent in low light, and a huge field of view.

Kim


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

What type of red dot scopes are preferred? I was thinking of the bushnell mutli reticle or bass pro version. 26mm or the larger size reticle?
Any help would be appreciated. 
My gun is a Moss 500, I prefer the safety on the top because I find it easier to access. Could never shoot my remingtons as fast as I can my mossberg.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

red dots are great but I prefer a 2 power overall but I'm OK if the potential of 150 yard shots are possible, then I would opt for a four power.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I like Simmons shotgun scopes. They are nice.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I would agree with Kim and the otrhers. Either a red dot scope or a 2x scope for a shotgun. I myself have gone back to rifle sights. Both worked good but with glasses I find I can shoot a group just as good with open sights.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

You old guys and scopes


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

yea,it's hell to get old!
i'm thinking about putting one on my 1100.the eyeballs just don't zero in as well as they use to.
all i know about scopes for shotguns is that they are made different than rifle scopes.make sure you buy a scope that's made for a shotgun and can handle the recoil.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

When I used a shotgun for deer hunting I broke down and bought a leupold thick reticle 1 X 4 variable. I like a scope with at least a 40 mm bell. I like the superior light gathering ability. Most of the problems with scopes comes from improper mounting and cheap rings and bases. It is foolish to pay top dollar for a quality scope and put the cheapest rings on it for mounting.

when mounting your scope test your setup by mounting your gun like you were going to shot it. if mounted at the right distance you should see a full picture without having to strain your eyes our constantly adjusting back and forward to get a full sight picture. once you have the position correct then really lock her down.

I have used redfield and leupold rings and bases on my heavy recoilers 357 MAX , 44 MAG., shotguns. weaver rings and bases have proved satisfactory on lighter stuff .22 ,.222 REM etc. Deadliest shotgun rig and fastest I might add was a Ithaca 20 ga with a rifled barrel and a 4X pistol scope leupold mounted with redfield 37R rings on the front sight base. Thes rings were made specifically for this model. I borrowed the idea from Col. Townsend who advocated mounting long eye relief scopes on military rifles for scouts. The setup was called logically the scout rifle.

A quick read on this will verify what I have said. This setup is faster than iron sights. A customer of mine had me set up his favorite .22 for squirrel hunting and he also swears by it.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

When my close-up vision went bad (too old to see) I had to switch to scopes. I have two guns with the Bushnell Trophy scopes. Tons of light and very easy to look through, and 1x4 variable. I use it at 2 power. 4 power is overkill for me. Three years ago they were $100 each.


----------

